# Wie lange tot bis zum ausnehmen / einfrieren ??



## Bernhard Rust (3. August 2001)

ich hätte mal eine frage. ich fahre zum fischen immer auf einen see mit einem kleinen Boot hinaus. meistens bleibe ich den ganzen tag draussen. wenn ich ein paar karpfen (*übertreib*) gefangen habe, lasse ich diese immer im kescha bis ich wieder zurück beim auto bin und töte sie erst dann, da ich angst habe, das sie ansonsten ungeniesbar sind. ausnehmen / einfrieren tu ich sie immer erst zu hause. jetzt zu meiner frage: wie lange kann der fisch tot sein, ohne das er ungeniesbar wird ?? danke,


------------------
 bernhard.rust@gmx.at


----------



## Kalle25 (3. August 2001)

Moin Bernhardzu allererst ein herzliches Willkommen im Board.Nun zu Deiner Frage. Es hängt von der Temperatur ab. Momentan geht es ratzfatz. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei Euch im Österreich ist, aber bei uns dürfen wir die Fische nicht im Setzkescher hältern. Somit schlachte ich die Fische gleich. Um sie frisch zu halten, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten: Styroporkiste mit zerstossenem Eis, Netzbeutel mit feuchten Tüchern umwickeln und in den Wind hängen oder Netzbeutel im Wasser versenken (aber nicht zulange und vor allen Dingen anbinden, damit man den Fang auch wieder heraus bekommt).

------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle


----------



## Bernhard Rust (3. August 2001)

bei uns ist das halten von fischen in setzkeschern nicht verboten. das problem mit den setzkeschern ist, das wenn ich 1 1/2 stunden mit dem boot zurück brauche, kann ich sie ja nicht solange mit dem boot nachschleifen. das überleben sie nicht. so nehme ich meistens einen kübel und werfe sie dort hinein, und tausche öfter das wasser. aber vielleicht ist eh der beste weg, eine kühltasche mit kühlakkus oder eis mitzunehmen. allerdings habe ich eh schon so wenig platz auf meinem boot :-(

------------------
 bernhard.rust@gmx.at


----------



## Hummer (3. August 2001)

Hallo Bernhard,auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an Board! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich denke, daß mit der Kühltasche ist die beste Lösung. Ich fing neulich einen Zander (hallo Istvan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), den ich zwischen zwei großen Kühlelementen in der Kühltasche unterbrachte. Als ich ihn nach 12 Stunden herausholte, war er gefroren.Das Platzproblem an Bord meines Bootes (Banana-Boot)habe ich auch. Sieh es positiv: Gekühlte Getränke und frische Würmer sind doch auch was feines.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (3. August 2001)

Hallo Bernhard!Beim Hochseeangeln wird immer gesagt man solle die Fische so schnell wie moeglich ausnehmen ( Innereien raus, da diese als erstes schlecht werden).
Nach einem langen Tag auf See werden die Fische ja auch erst Abends filitiert.
Zur Not hilft auch ein nasses Tuch über die Fische legen, durch das Kondensat ( Verdunstung des Wassers erzeugt Kälte)werden die Fische auch ein wenig gekühlt.In diesem Sinne!
Gruß
Pfiffi


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2001)

Auf jeden Fall die Fische sofort nacch dem Töten ausnehmen. Der Zersetzungsprozeß beginnt immer in den Innereien.
Ob man den ausgenommmenen Fisch dann in einer Kühlbox, Eischbox oder mit feuchten Tüchern im Wind nach Hause bringt, ist relativ egal, da alle diese Methoden genügend Kälte produzieren.
Sobald man zu Hause ist, sollte man den Fisch dann gleich weiterverarbeiten. Das heißt: Wenn man in innerhalb von 2 TAgen essen will, kann man ihn solange im Kühlschrank aufbewahren. Andernfalls sofort (filieren) einfrieren.
Aus den Gräten etc,. Fond ansetzen und reduzieren, so kann man viel Fond mit wenig Platz aufbewahren und hat immer ne gute Grundlage für Suppen und Soßen.
MfG


----------



## der_frank (3. August 2001)

Hi
"Auf jeden Fall die Fische sofort nacch dem Töten ausnehmen. "Bei uns ist das ausnehmen der Fische am Gewässer verboten,ist es bei euch anders?


------------------
Immer eine Handvoll Wasser unterm Schwimmer!
http://www.mikroskopie-treff.de/


----------



## Bernhard Rust (3. August 2001)

bei uns ist das grillen der fische direkt am wasser erlaubt, also hoffe ich das ausnehmen auch 

------------------
 bernhard.rust@gmx.at


----------



## Kalle25 (3. August 2001)

Das hängt vom Verein ab. Bei uns darf das auch nicht direkt am Wasser gemacht werden. Dafür ist das vereinsheim nur 15m vom Ufer des einen Sees entfernt und dort kann man die Abfälle entsorgen

------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle


----------



## Obelix5885 (3. August 2001)

Ich vereteh das nicht in deutschland warum darf mann da keine fische im setzkescher hallten ?? Ist es denn besser wenn mann die fische  tötet,  sie dann nicht richtig kühlen kann ,und sich dann ne fischvergifftung zuzieht ? Allso in frankreich iss das noch erlaubt .Gott sei dank so ist mein fisch auch abens noch frisch wenn ich ihn auch am morgen gefangen hab . aber kann mir einer sagen ob ich einen toten fisch der im setzkescher iss auch gleich ausnehmen muss die sind bei mir nämlich noch 2-3 stunden unausgenommen drinn. 


------------------
Grüsse Obelix


----------



## kgbbg (6. September 2021)

Es ist nicht ganz so, daß es überall verboten ist. Das ist Ländersache. Schau mal hier:





						Ist der Setzkescher erlaubt ? – Setzkescher → Kaufberatung – Gesetzeslage und Verwendung
					






					setzkescher.de


----------



## jkc (6. September 2021)

Huiuiu, 
20 Jahre später


----------



## Lil Torres (6. September 2021)

alter schwede, august 2001... da ist aber 'ne menge wasser den rhein herunter geflossen...


----------



## jkc (6. September 2021)

Das waren noch Zeiten...ohne solche dubiosen Beiträge und Affiliate Marketing war noch ein Fremdwort.


----------



## rippi (6. September 2021)

Was habt ihr 2001 so gemacht?


----------



## Minimax (6. September 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Was habt ihr 2001 so gemacht?


Hauptsächlich Fehler.


----------



## Lil Torres (6. September 2021)

puhh, da war ich 11 jahre alt. angeln war damals schon präsent bei mir aber das größere interesse lag beim fußball. also bolzen und die ungeliebte schulbank drücken. als ich damals, am 11. september an meinem 12. geburtstag den fernseher einschaltete, sorgte es für ein gefühl, das ich bis heute nicht so recht beschreiben kann... auf jeden fall geht mir das bis heute, an eben diesem besagten tag so...


----------



## Bilch (6. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich Fehler.


rippi meinte wahrscheinlich was wir spezifisch in 2001 gemacht haben.


----------



## Minimax (6. September 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> rippi meinte wahrscheinlich was wir spezifisch in 2001 gemacht haben.


Stimmt, ich präzisiere: Mehr und bessere Fehler als heute.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. September 2021)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> alter schwede, august 2001... da ist aber 'ne menge wasser den rhein herunter geflossen...



Stimmt es eigentlich, dass der Quastenflosser in 2001 noch nicht auf der roten Liste stand und es per Gesetz festgelegt war,
dass Knechte und Mägde ihn nicht öfter als 6 mal die Woche vorgesetzt bekommen durften?


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. September 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich präzisiere: Mehr und bessere Fehler als heute.


Gut, das man nie aufhört, Fehler zu machen, jedenfalls wenn sie nicht fatal sind


----------



## rippi (6. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Stimmt es eigentlich, dass der Quastenflosser in 2001 noch nicht auf der roten Liste stand...


Nein.








						The IUCN Red List of Threatened Species
					

Established in 1964, the IUCN Red List of Threatened Species has evolved to become the world’s most comprehensive information source on the global conservation status of animal, fungi and plant species.




					www.iucnredlist.org
				





Außer du meinst den Sulawesi-Quastenflosser, der allerdings erst in den späten 90ern entdeckt wurde.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. September 2021)

2001, na da war ich noch ein junger Mann im Alter von 54 Jahren  .
Abgesehen davon stand ich natürlich noch in Lohn und Brot.
Anglerisch machte ich das Gleiche wie heute: Fliegenfischen, etwas Spinnfischen und 3-4 mal Ansitzangen im Jahr.
Glaubt nur nicht, dass ihr im Ruhestand mehr Zeit für das Angeln habt - ihr wisst schon, Rentner haben nie Zeit.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (8. September 2021)

Ja,Ja , dazu kommen noch die alterszipperlein , die nachlassende physische kraft ,
und die wunschträume - was kann noch kommen was wir noch nicht hatten . 
was die zeit betrifft - was wir früher in 1-2 std erledigt haben ist heute ne tagesaufgabe .
petri heil


----------



## Lajos1 (8. September 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> Ja,Ja , dazu kommen noch die alterszipperlein , die nachlassende physische kraft ,
> und die wunschträume - was kann noch kommen was wir noch nicht hatten .
> was die zeit betrifft - was wir früher in 1-2 std erledigt haben ist heute ne tagesaufgabe .
> petri heil


Hallo,

ja, manches geht schon langsamer. Ich muss heuer noch eine 20 Meter Fichte fällen, da brauchte ich früher zum Fällen, Entasten und Kleinschneiden allenfalls 2,5 Stunden, heute das Doppelte. Dafür hat man aber auch mehr Zeit.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

